# Apparently no one stocks brake calipers



## Mattwithcats (5 mo ago)

Try Rock Auto…

But watch the shipping costs…


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Mattwithcats said:


> Try Rock Auto…
> 
> But watch the shipping costs…


It wasn't a serious problem to order it. The car is driving just fine. I've got my small local shop near my parents' house ordered it and will have my car there in tomorrow morning to get it installed.

This problem is a few months after my cousin and I did my brakes, but it's probably coincidence.


----------

